# Chris Hemsworth attends a Virtual Tour of Australia at Hudson Mercantile in New York City - January 23, 2017 (22x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## MichelleRenee (25 Jan. 2017)

Many thanks Gollum! :WOW:


----------



## Dana k silva (25 Jan. 2017)

Thanks for Chris


----------



## Scoop (17 Feb. 2017)

He looks so handsome. Thank you for the pics


----------



## Semakumbasar (20 Feb. 2017)

Thanks for chris


----------

